

How easy is it to hire Haskell programmers - badri
http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-cafe/2010-July/079619.html

======
ionfish
The whole thread is worth reading.

[http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2010-July/thre...](http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2010-July/thread.html#79673)

[http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2010-July/thre...](http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2010-July/thread.html#79673)

~~~
gtani
about as easy as hiring scala programmers, i figure...

Hey, haskell's up to #14 in github league table:

<http://github.com/languages/Haskell>

------
mononcqc
> (Well, in case of these two, better to check that person has some grasp of
> static typing :))

<http://www.erlang.org/doc/reference_manual/typespec.html>

[http://web.mit.edu/drscheme_v42/.share.sun4x_510/plt/doc/ts-...](http://web.mit.edu/drscheme_v42/.share.sun4x_510/plt/doc/ts-
reference/index.html)

Shouldn't be that hard. It's not because the language is dynamic that it
doesn't support static types ;)

~~~
chc
The fact that there are extensions to those languages to add static typing
still doesn't establish much of a correlation between "knows this language"
and "groks static typing." There are lots of very proficient Schemers who have
never used Typed Racket.

~~~
mononcqc
Yes, my comment wasn't meant to be totally serious. If static typing
extensions were really used by everyone using Racket and/or Erlang, I wouldn't
even have had to link to the extensions to begin with :)

------
iuygtfnh
Should be an easy function - if you don't want them to have side-effects

------
artsrc
How easy is it to hire _good_ programmers?

It is easier to hire good Haskell programmers because people who choose
Haskell are interested in what they are doing.

